# How Would You Do This Split?



## Richinbama (Jan 15, 2018)

I read about walk away splits, and doing a split with adding a queen cell from frame with cell capped, and hatching out in New hive split. Lots of good bee videos on YouTube. I watch all of the " 628 dirtrooster." 
He's from Georgia, and has a nice info on most everything bees !!! Simple and easy to watch, and informitatve. He's got about a hundred vids. Find him on youtoub and search for splits.


----------



## FlowerPlanter (Aug 3, 2011)

>but it seems to me that the new hive from the split should include the old queen, leaving the old hive in place and letting it make a new queen.

Sounds like a "cut down split" Usually you take 2 to 4 frames or more and the queen with a few shakes of bees. Moving them will prevent foragers from returning to the old hive. The old hive will make a bunch of queen cells, you can make more splits with the queen cells for leave them. If the hive is swarmy I may remove all but two queen cells. Check them in 30 days (from egg to laying queen) to verify they made a new queen. If not give them a frame with eggs or queen cells from another hive to speed them up. depending on the population if I give them another chance or combine them to another hive. Do not let them go too long without brood they will turn in to a laying worker hive. 

http://www.bushfarms.com/beessplits.htm

You plan on transporting them inside the vehicle? If the temp is comfortable for you, a split should have no problem keeping brood warn. It's usually overcrowded bees that can get overheated. 

Our swarm season is mid April through June, splits anytime during that time do well. They have lots of time and resources to build up quickly.


----------



## JWPalmer (May 1, 2017)

Search Beesource for fly back split. Lauri goes into great detail as to why this split does well. Basically, you move the old hive to a new location, it can even be in the same yard, and leave the queen and one brood frame and a whole lot of foundation in the original location. The old hive with all the nurse bees will make several high quality queen cells and the split with all the foragers and old queen will draw comb like crazy. I will be splitting both of my overwintered full sized hives this way in just a few weeks. I'm going to give the nuc till April and then do the same thing.


----------

